# 54 Phantom, anyone have a bike they’ve struggled to love?



## sworley (May 16, 2020)

I’m kind of a particular guy. I don’t like bikes too rough or too perfect and they have to be original paint. On paper, I should love this highly original bike but it’s just missing something... I’m hoping I can fix that, the likelyhood of finding another bike like this locally is rare. 

This bike came from Lincoln, NE via an Ottumwa, Iowa auction this past spring. I have already gone though the bike completely but have some new tires coming and would maybe like to get the horn and headlight working again. 

Maybe with those changes I can find a spark.


----------



## Rollo (May 16, 2020)

... I worked my butt off on this '52 red Phantom that a buddy more less gave me with a pile of parts ... Stripped off all the black paint from the frame and rear fender ... Did and OA acid soak on the rusty chrome ... Greased everything ... worked my arse off bringing the rusty frozen chain back to life ... Never could get the seat post to move ... so I ended up having to ride it with a low seat ... It was literally a PIA with the bare seat pan ... Finally had enough and brought it to the Memory Lane spring bike swap and found someone who loved it alot more than I did! ...


----------



## Hammerhead (May 18, 2020)

Nice looking bike. Maybe some greenwall tires or just plain black?
Hammerhead


----------



## sworley (May 18, 2020)

Hammerhead said:


> Nice looking bike. Maybe some greenwall tires or just plain black?
> Hammerhead




Thanks! I have some dark brown Felt Quick Bricks coming tomorrow. More often than not, new shoes really help improve my outlook on a bike. Hoping for great results!

I may also take another stab at brightening up the rims while I'm at it. I have rarely met Schwinn chrome that doesn't come back but so far this one's been a dud.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 18, 2020)

Nice @sworley. Those just might do the bike justice. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Superman1984 (May 18, 2020)

@sworley it's usually Schwinns or cantilever styled frames BUT I have started to like both a little more once I bought a '65 Western Flyer $10 klunker and a woman's Schwinn Cruiser 7 for for $75 for my girlfriend. I preferred tank bar bikes, trikes & choppers/customs in that fashion. Maybe it's because you like Original and can't find a happy medium in that aspect. I love a restored look but like seeing those true survivors that show some of it's history & testifies it's quality


----------



## Superman1984 (May 18, 2020)

This I want to just clean up and make a rider for my mom but I haven't really messed with it because I normally don't do originals ....albeit this is the nicest 1 I have owned so far. Guess if the budget was bigger that could change


----------



## bikecrazy (May 18, 2020)

If it was mine, I would add a forebrake and re decal the chain guard. Having said that,I think the bike is really nice just the way it sits. You might be better off in the long run just selling it. Anything you do to the bike will probably not make you happy in the long run.


----------



## sworley (May 18, 2020)

bikecrazy said:


> If it was mine, I would add a forebrake and re decal the chain guard. Having said that,I think the bike is really nice just the way it sits. You might be better off in the long run just selling it. Anything you do to the bike will probably not make you happy in the long run.




Yeah, I definitely considered that, especially before I bought those $$$ tires but as I said, a bike like this does not come around here easily and I have a horrible habit of selling bikes too cheaply (lose money on them) regret it and then pay more for a like replacement. Figured new tires might be cheaper in the long run...

Forebrakes are cool but I don't see that being needed here in flat central Iowa. I am hoping to salvage that chainguard decal using light, targeted applications of rubbing alcohol. The black paint over it is crappy stuff.


----------



## sworley (May 18, 2020)

Tires came today! Can’t wait to mount them after work!


----------



## Superman1984 (May 18, 2020)

sworley said:


> Tires came today! Can’t wait to mount them after work!
> 
> View attachment 1196750



Post pics and let us know how ya Really Feel. Lol. I like white walls though


----------



## Jeff54 (May 18, 2020)

Might help ya, depending on your point of view. About 25 year ago I picked up a complete  Campus green/cream girl with two tone deluxe guard. It ad been sitting in a field rusting for who knows how long. Equally used as your was, I'd say.  After an good acid bath, I took the guard to auto paint store and color matched a pint of the green, yet Hardly used the paint. I just used a small brush and carefully placed a thin, so thin, almost transparent coat into the chips. dried and if any built up, lightly, as to not scratch any original paint used a piece of steel wool to blend in. My chain guard  looked about like yours with heal  and cuff scratches, as well bottoms of step-through. Not exactly chipped but worn and a little regular wear on top of rear fender too. . I didn't use any red lead over any of exposed metal areas, I mean, had I then  might as well redo the whole thing and I wasn't what I was going for, nor pristine or 'Restore'. anyway, replenish, might be a better word B/C, then, I thinned out the paint and rubbed  a thin coat into it. The color wasn't an exact match but the thin rub-in helped the orig and new blend in, you'd, pretty much,  have to know what I did before  You'd realize it.

Not exactly a trick for every collector but, my daughter loved the heck out of it  fer xmas when she was 18, and all her 'cool' friends too.  And still all these years later, rust han't returned and, except I used rattle can on cream fender tips so, a little chipping on edges. ,   the little rubbed into fender ,  guard and step through there's no new or returned, rust, chips or scratches. I looks used but no longer abused and not 'patina-ed' (fake).

Moreover the auto paint is thin enough,  simi- translucent from thinner,  that adds body to old warn paint,  it sticks very  well over original ,  and dries hard.


----------



## sworley (May 18, 2020)

That sounds awesome, @Jeff54 something to strive for! Maybe given enough time I can get there... 

Still on the fence about the tires. Waiting to install the front once I find out if I’m missing locknuts on the front hub. When I pulled the wheel today the hub bearings were binding hard it was so tight. I’ve ridden it that way for awhile now, yikes.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (May 18, 2020)

The seat doesn't work. Too new or big or maybe the color. It seems to dominate too much. Needs a nice moderately worn original seat to flow with the rest of the bike.


----------



## sworley (May 18, 2020)

@frankandpam very much agreed! I’d like to find a suitable patina’d seat, doesn’t even need to be correct for a Phantom. This one is uncomfortable and ugly!


----------



## OZ1972 (May 18, 2020)

Thats a beautiful phantom I would love yo have it in my collection , but i know what you mean about mot warming up to some bikes , i had a panther that i just never did like , it was just too nice for me i guess i like bikes with lots of patina , cool phantom i hope it grows on you !


----------



## Ozark Flyer (May 26, 2020)

Some mink oil on that seat will darken it up and give it more of an aged look.  I like the bike.  Seems like folks are either a Phantom lover or their not.  They definitely have their own vibe unlike other Schwinn models.  I owned one for a while.  Best riding bike I ever owned.  Hope you find your groove with this one.


----------



## sworley (Jun 3, 2020)

Well, new tires mounted up but still feeling the meh. Maybe it’s just not meant to be.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 3, 2020)

sworley said:


> Well, new tires mounted up but still feeling the meh. Maybe it’s just not meant to be.
> 
> View attachment 1204989
> 
> ...



I have a crisp $2 bill waiting for ya and you can keep the tires


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jun 3, 2020)

sworley said:


> I’m kind of a particular guy. I don’t like bikes too rough or too perfect and they have to be original paint. On paper, I should love this highly original bike but it’s just missing something... I’m hoping I can fix that, the likelyhood of finding another bike like this locally is rare.
> 
> This bike came from Lincoln, NE via an Ottumwa, Iowa auction this past spring. I have already gone though the bike completely but have some new tires coming and would maybe like to get the horn and headlight working again.
> 
> ...




NOTE
"a bike they’ve struggled to love"
AFTER OWNING A SCHWINN STREAM LINER "B6" THAT I LOVED OVER 70 YEARS AGO AND HAVING 
IT STOLEN, A GENEROUS PERSON GAVE ME A PLAIN JANE J C HIGGINS BIKE.  I WAS THANKFUL 
FOR IT, BUT NEVER ABLE TO LOVE, MUCH LESS LIKE IT. 

I WAS INSPIRED TO WORK AT 25 CENTS AN HOUR TO SAVE ENOUGH TO BUY ANOTHER 
SCHWINN, A 1950 RED PHANTOM.  NOW THAT WAS ANOTHER BIKE I LOVED.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 3, 2020)

WES PINCHOT said:


> NOTE
> "a bike they’ve struggled to love"
> AFTER OWNING A SCHWINN STREAM LINER "B6" THAT I LOVED OVER 70 YEARS AGO AND HAVING
> IT STOLEN, A GENEROUS PERSON GAVE ME A PLAIN JANE J C HIGGINS BIKE.  I WAS THANKFUL
> ...



See I could probably only afford a plane jane or stripped down vintage house painted bike so I can appreciate that thought of generosity and not really being a Schwinn fan for some reason (maybe the green on black scheme changes this some) or the fact that this is a complete bike with jus' the right amount of worn down that would excite me if I could afford to stable it. I wouldn't look at it for a sale value .... I then would be torn getting rid of my 1st nicest complete bike if the opportunity arose


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 3, 2020)

I'm curious why a 54 model Phantom is painted in the (color unloved by me) Coach Green. Weren't the 54's Opal Green? Or is that a case of misdating?  








						1954 Opalescent Green Schwinn Phantom!  Last of "bells n' whistles"..... | All Things Schwinn
					

Picked this baby up from a Motor City Caber and was pretty much 100% and original when found.   1954 was an interesting and sort of 'farewell to arms' year for Schwinn. It was the last year for the balloon Panther and the line was offered in the new Opalescent colors, same went for the Schwinn...




					thecabe.com


----------



## sworley (Jun 4, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> I'm curious why a 54 model Phantom is painted in the (color unloved by me) Coach Green. Weren't the 54's Opal Green? Or is that a case of misdating?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




SN is B45825 (10/02 to 10/07 1953) so I believe it is towards the end of the coach greens.


----------



## sworley (Jun 8, 2020)

Well I, for one, love coach green. Another gripe of mine is this missing paint on the tank. I can’t readily repaint it/touch it up so a cool decal covering it up might be neat. 

Since this bike came out of Lincoln, NE, it’s fun to imagine a SAC commander or high-up bought this bike for his 8 year old son. Who really knows but maybe! With that in mind, I turned to eBay for some decals that might be cool to fill in the chrome patch...


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 8, 2020)

sworley said:


> Well I, for one, love coach green. Another gripe of mine is this missing paint on the tank. I can’t readily repaint it/touch it up so a cool decal covering it up might be neat.
> 
> Since this bike came out of Lincoln, NE, it’s fun to imagine a SAC commander or high-up bought this bike for his 8 year old son. Who really knows but maybe! With that in mind, I turned to eBay for some decals that might be cool to fill in the chrome patch...
> 
> ...



Have you thought about something a little outside the box like using a dye or even a temporary solution of something like Alcohol based ink sponged onto the missing chrome? You could get it blended and shaded pretty close color wise as it is of a darker green. You could even look into the faux riveted stickers like on the bomber planes & rat rods or even a vinyl wrap that you could cover the insert parts of the tank in completely that just peel off like a protective layer.


----------



## sworley (Jun 8, 2020)

Food for thought! I always liked the old water transfer decals that look/weather to look “period” so that was my mentality with this route. Plus easily “undo-able” for the next guy should I sell this.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 8, 2020)

sworley said:


> Food for thought! I always liked the old water transfer decals that look/weather to look “period” so that was my mentality with this route. Plus easily “undo-able” for the next guy should I sell this.



Exactly and it leaves it just cleaned, not restored or touched up. Normally I couldn't find a middle ground but I have taken a lot of info from here into consideration in the aspect of it's only original once and sometimes you can shoot yourself in the foot with touch ups & restorations; even with fairly common bikes


----------



## sworley (Jun 8, 2020)

True, true!


----------

